# Keys!!



## Mikewazoski (Jul 26, 2020)

What if I lost the key to the cart pusher but put one of the replacements on the key hook


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2020)

Spot would figure it out by the schedule or key log. Closing lod usually checks to make all keys are in the box. Then, ask you why you didn't tell someone. You can be written up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Tbh I think it’s worse that you didn’t tell anyone and specifically tried to make it look like you didn’t lose them.

I don’t knowhow they do keys but I’d imagine the cart pusher isn’t a big deal, it’s not like anyone’s stealing that thing. It’s not like it’s the store keys. But lying isn’t good.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Tbh I think it’s worse that you didn’t tell anyone and specifically tried to make it look like you didn’t lose them.
> 
> I don’t knowhow they do keys but I’d imagine the cart pusher isn’t a big deal, it’s not like anyone’s *stealing that thing*. It’s not like it’s the store keys. But lying isn’t good.


Lol, cart narcs might, for a good cause though.


----------

